# Problems with ATI SBx00 Azalia on HP Laptop [SOLVED]

## aucampia

```

Solved : 

I had ALSA and HDA Intel compiled into kernel instead of modules - I recompiled with them as modules and did alsaconf - after this it worked.

```

I cant get audio working on HP laptop, I turn all sliders to max in alsamixer and still no sound when i run 'speaker-test -Dplug:front -c2 -l5 -twav'

lspci -vknn for card:

```

00:14.2 Audio device [0403]: ATI Technologies Inc SBx00 Azalia (Intel HDA) [1002:4383]

   Subsystem: Hewlett-Packard Company Device [103c:30ee]

   Flags: bus master, slow devsel, latency 64, IRQ 16

   Memory at 96500000 (64-bit, non-prefetchable) [size=16K]

   Capabilities: [50] Power Management version 2

   Kernel driver in use: HDA Intel

```

alsa-info.txt (generated by ALSA Information Script v 0.4.57)

 - http://dpaste.com/hold/82433/

```

# aplay -l 

**** List of PLAYBACK Hardware Devices ****

card 0: SB [HDA ATI SB], device 0: AD198x Analog [AD198x Analog]

  Subdevices: 1/1

  Subdevice #0: subdevice #0

```

```

# cat /proc/asound/card0/codec#* | grep Codec

Codec: Analog Devices AD1984A

Codec: LSI ID 1040

```

I checked /usr/src/linux/Documentation/sound/alsa/HD-Audio-Models.txt and it indicates for this codec:

```

AD1884A / AD1883 / AD1984A / AD1984B

====================================

  desktop   3-stack desktop (default)

  laptop    laptop with HP jack sensing

  mobile    mobile devices with HP jack sensing

  thinkpad  Lenovo Thinkpad X300

```

Given its HP laptop i added to /etc/modprobe.d/alsa.conf :

```

options snd-hda-intel model=laptop

```

----------

